# Sheltie pups



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.nolanddogart.com/sitebuilder/images/SheltiePups-371x261.jpg

i hope this pic comes out these are shelties arent they sooo cute aww


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

sheltieluver4 said:


> http://www.nolanddogart.com/sitebuilder/images/SheltiePups-371x261.jpg
> 
> i hope this pic comes out these are shelties arent they sooo cute aww


very cute!


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

Cute pups!!!


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Are they yours?? They are very cutee


----------



## radar06 (Nov 2, 2006)

cute shelties. We are very much sheltie lovers. I have 2 pups, 10 mos old, I have had 2 previous shelties. My daughters both have shelties. Great dogs. How old are yours? Are all the pups in the picture yours


----------

